# SICK GOAT...POISONED RAT IN WATER? OR TOO MUCH SULFUR USED?



## grannygrits (Feb 6, 2013)

my two year old goat is sick with coughing,wheezing,labored breathing. i used sulfur for mites and feel i may have used to much. after bathing her,moving her to my shed over night she is better this morning. i also wormed her in case she has lung worms. i was cleaning her pen of all sulfur and found a rat in her water bucket!. we use poison to kill rats.  question is. ..can too much sulfur cause her to get that sick? and/or could a poisoned rat in her water cause her to be sick like that...she is so much better i have even moved her back to pen after cleaning it well.


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 6, 2013)

It was probably the sulfur. If you inject Ivomec, that should take care of mites too. Glad she is doing better.


----------



## grannygrits (Feb 7, 2013)

thank you so much for your quick reply. yes i thought it was the sulfur...i movedher back to her pen...and she did well all day...i raised her from the day she was born..momma would not feed her.she has been mine ever since.i keep her in the house and put diapers and clothes on her until she just had to go outside. when i put her outside it was like your child leaving for college..i love her so much. i would have been so,so,so, upset if i had killed her with that sulfur! again thank you so much for your reply


----------



## mjgh06 (Feb 13, 2013)

Glad she's doing better.  I was going to ask if she could have gotten into the rat poison.  

For future reference: We use Ivomec pour on for mites/lice - wearing gloves, for goats under 25 pounds, dip a cotton ball in a small bowl of the liquid and run the cotton ball down the spine starting at the back of the top of the head. Goats over 25 pounds, do the same as above and repeat three times.  Repeat in 10 days for three doses to ensure all live, eggs and nits are killed.  
Other treatment options for goats with mites, lice, bot fly, ticks, fleas - 
Option 2) Cat flea and tick powder for adult goats  sprinkle from head to tail and rub down to skin; Use Kitten flea and tick powder for kids.  Repeat every 10 days for three treatments.

Option 3) Cat flea and tick shampoo for adults  Bathe as normal, repeat every 7-10 days; Use Kitten shampoo for kids.

Option 4) Non-chemical  Natural products:  There are many variations of recipes for this treatment.  Below are few we have found useful.

A)      Farnam Equisect  natural oils of citronella, clove stem, thyme and corn mint.  Just spray over goat and rub in.

B)     Oil and Herbal Repellent Recipe

4 cups apple cider vinegar

4 cloves garlic

4 teabags of black tea

3 cloves

Place in pot and bring to a boil, turn down and simmer on low for 10 mins, set aside allow to cool, then let steep over night in refrigerator.  Take out and strain solids from the liquid.  Add the following

2 tsp chrysanthemum oil

2 tbsp dish soap

1 cup Avon skin so soft

2 tsp neem oil

2tsp Tea Tree Oil

Add all to spray bottle.  Can be used weekly as preventative or daily as treatment for fleas, ticks, mites, bots, or lice.

Heres a great website with pictures of the little buggers!  http://pods.dasnr.okstate.edu/docushare/dsweb/Get/Document-5175/EPP-7019web.pdf


----------

